# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  چگونه می شود وقتی روی یکی از ردیفهای Ext.grid.Panel کلید enter را بزنیم عکس العمل

## zehs_sha

سلام به همه 
چگونه می شود وقتی روی یکی از ردیفهای Ext.grid.Panel کلید enter را بزنیم یک رویداد رخ دهد مثلا یک windows باز شود .
ویرایش Ext JS 4.1.3 می باشد.

----------


## Faridmehr.Hesam

از itemkeydown استفاده کنید توی viewConfig گریدتون listener این event رو اضافه کنید

----------


## ahad123

از KeyMap می توان استفاده کرد
مثال زیر می تونه کمکتون کنه


```
http://examples1.ext.net/#/Keys/Panel_Keys/Grid_Rows_Delete/
```

----------

